

Windows $NEXT_VERSION will floor all comers - astrec
http://notnews.today.com/2008/09/16/windows-next_version-will-floor-all-comers/

======
brk
It looks like someone got a hold of the PR template Microsoft sends out to the
"journalists" with the beta software.

